# How long before u can look at classifieds?



## Richieyzf (Aug 14, 2012)

How may posts or days before u can look at the classifieds section?

On hunt for car and wanna see whats about?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello mate, i think that due to some scallywags ripping memebers off on the forum with shady sales, the mods changed the rules on who could use the classified section. I'm not sure on the number but i think you need to contribute to a few more posts before the holy grail will be viewable to you. Just throw your pernny worth in on a few postsa nd i'm sure they will let you in soon. Alternative;y pm one of the mods and ask. Welcommen.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nobody is prepared to say how many posts you need to view the classifieds, all I can say is there are members who have posted in there with less than 50 posts, so it wont take you long, I reckon you could do that in a day or two without the posts being classified as spamming the boards!


----------



## Richieyzf (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replys just didn't wanna spend my time talking ***** and taking over posts where I don't kno what I'm on about, as I dont even own 1 yet.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Richieyzf said:


> Thanks for the replys just didn't wanna spend my time talking ***** and taking over posts where I don't kno what I'm on about, as I dont even own 1 yet.


 If you were to do that you would be automatically elevated to the status of such luminary members as Gazzer and Myself. Our contributions of absolute b****x are legendary and innumerable :lol:


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Richieyzf said:


> just didn't wanna spend my time talking shite and taking over posts where I don't kno what I'm on about


There are LOTS of members that do :roll:


----------



## Richieyzf (Aug 14, 2012)

Well I suppose I better jump on the band wagon and start talking poo!!

Ha ha


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Garth said:


> Richieyzf said:
> 
> 
> > just didn't wanna spend my time talking shite and taking over posts where I don't kno what I'm on about
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Richieyzf

...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf

Hoggy.


----------



## betty (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi, 
As i am still classed as reletively new, I believe the only way I am going to find OEM roof racks for my wheels is to start chatting nonsense too! I wont try to troll forums by asking members if they know of any OEM roof racks for the mk1 but will try to sound knowledgeable until my post count reached the magical unknown figure, did i mention I am after an OEM roof rack for a mk 1? any way looking forward to commenting on some of the threads - I will start with one on where is the best place to find an OEM roof rack for the mk1. then you will see me discussing the scorpion back box I keep finding on ebay. can i just say the TT was my most fun purchace to date!


----------



## misterstiggy (Aug 24, 2012)

guess i had better join this game :lol: 
hi i am mitch from south west 
have had too many cars but never an audi
time to change that :wink: 
looking for a tt but cant view on here!!
but theres lots of choice however usually best to buy from an owner who has been involved on a club/forum
so here i am :wink: 
any good info appreciated 
cheers guys and gals


----------



## deviii1972 (Oct 1, 2011)

I would like to look at the classifieds also? As a paid up member of the owners club do i not get to take a look?

Thx Darren


----------



## deviii1972 (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh and has anyone fitted a cycle rack to a 3.2 roadster? Seems hard to find one?


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

deviii1972 said:


> I would like to look at the classifieds also? As a paid up member of the owners club do i not get to take a look?
> 
> Thx Darren


viewtopic.php?t=257444


----------

